# Programa de edicion de esquemas transportables a autocad



## fly (Sep 8, 2006)

HOla estoy buscando pues eso un programa que puede editar esquemas electronicos y los pueda pasar a protel, alguien me puede decir alguno? aparte del protel y del orcad? Gracias


----------



## maunix (Sep 8, 2006)

fly dijo:
			
		

> HOla estoy buscando pues eso un programa que puede editar esquemas electronicos y los pueda pasar a protel, alguien me puede decir alguno? aparte del protel y del orcad? Gracias



El EAGLE está sumando adeptos rápidamente pero no se si es compatible con protel.

Tal vez lo sean pero a nivel de versiones más antiguas.

Es free para estudiantes y funciona en Windows y Linux

Eagle CAD

Saludos


----------

